# Moebius, will the Mummy........



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Come with a complete sarcophagus like this? --


http://www.theplatelady.com/figurines11/7287.jpg


I'd like to see this as I think it would add greatly to the appeal of the kit (and all that detail would paint up lovely) and even a tomb diorama with different Egyptian artifacts. Also, it would be great if you could remove the lid and it would fit back on the base (unlike the Polar Lights one which had to be posed open, unless it was modified of course).


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

SUNGOD said:


> Come with a complete sarcophagus like this? --
> 
> 
> http://www.theplatelady.com/figurines11/7287.jpg
> ...


Can't give an honest answer until we get the sculpture approved by Universal. Hopefully in the next 7-10 days!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Any sneak peaks? Hmmm? 
Mcdee


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Cool! I hope he'll have Karloff's likeness because I've always loved the single Im HoTep/Adef Bey film better than the formula Kharis series of the forties. However, either way, I very much look forward to it!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Moebius said:


> Can't give an honest answer until we get the sculpture approved by Universal. Hopefully in the next 7-10 days!



Thanks Moebius! Dare I ask when we'll get to see some more Hulk and Iron Man info too (especially some pics, concept sketches etc)?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

I agree.The sarcophagus is practically a must thing to do.It would really enhance a Mummy kit.In other words,a sarcophagus is a spectacular addition to a mummy.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Agreed, My janus mummy is my favorite mummy kit for this reason!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank, If the Mummy does well, would there be any chance for really high quality styrene kits of the Karloff Frankenstein, Lugosi Dracula and Chaney Wolfman? I truley believe those would be money in the bank. Janus type quality (or maybe I should just say Moebius type quality as you have proven youself already) at styrene prices. Thanks a million for the upcoming Mummy, I have no idea what it will look like, but I'm sure I wont be dissapointed.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to this kit...I'd like to see a whole new take on all the Universal Monsters and our old friend Bella as Igor would be Way Cool...The Mummy a la Karloff would be my vote too:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Moebius said:


> Can't give an honest answer until we get the sculpture approved by Universal. Hopefully in the next 7-10 days!


Just wondering if there have been any new developments on the Universal approval of the New Mummy kit yet?  Any new information at all ?
Mcdee


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Just wondering if there have been any new developments on the Universal approval of the New Mummy kit yet?  Any new information at all ?
> Mcdee


Nothing yet, still waiting....


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope the sculpture of the new Moebius Mummy wasn't involved in the Universal Studios Fire a few weeks ago?....Anything new Yet? 
Mcdee


----------



## starseeker2 (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't think Universal owns the Karloff likeness. The family does, which means a separate licensing agreement. Love to see the Karloff Mummy, tho.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

starseeker2 said:


> I don't think Universal owns the Karloff likeness. The family does, which means a separate licensing agreement. Love to see the Karloff Mummy, tho.


its a co-licensing deal. universal owns the mummy makeup and the character, and the family owns the likeness of the actor. so if you are going to do karloff or chaney as the mummy you have to get both licenses. universal also has "generic" non-actor-specific versions of all their monsters which manufacturers can license.


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I was under the impression that Universal bought out the family licenses a few years ago. They made one final lump sum payment to the families. so when obtaining the license you only need to go through Universal.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Universal handles it all. Hopefully we'll have something to show this upcoming week!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool... i just can't wait to see what this kit is going to look like:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Yeah, me too. It's going to be great. I'm sure of it.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Universal handles it all. Hopefully we'll have something to show this upcoming week!


Hey Moebius, I heard a rumor that you are gonna make a stop at the IPMS Metro Atlanta Model Expo 2008 (June 20-21) in Marietta, GA. Is this true? Will you be there Friday? Will you be bringing the Mummy wit'cha? Ooooh a premier right here at our own little show, that would be da'bomb.

http://www.ipmsmetroatlanta.org/


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> Hey Moebius, I heard a rumor that you are gonna make a stop at the IPMS Metro Atlanta Model Expo 2008 (June 20-21) in Marietta, GA. Is this true? Will you be there Friday? Will you be bringing the Mummy wit'cha? Ooooh a premier right here at our own little show, that would be da'bomb.
> 
> http://www.ipmsmetroatlanta.org/


I was trying to, but there's just no way my schedule can take it. I am on the road heading home from a show right now, and I have to get Pods scheduled to ship this week. I just don't think it will happen. Sorry!


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

I am not sure which way the kit will be done. Seems to me that it would sell better as the movie likeness we all know(even if it costs more license fees). I also believe an entire Universal monster set made in the movie likenesses would be brand new model "classics" and would sell in very large numbers. A set of these kits in classic B&W boxart (think recent DVD boxing) would be awesome!!


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Moebius said:


> I was trying to, but there's just no way my schedule can take it. I am on the road heading home from a show right now, and I have to get Pods scheduled to ship this week. I just don't think it will happen. Sorry!


Well, your presence here will be missed, but the continuation of your business does take precedence. Keep up the good work....can't wait to see what this Mummy looks like.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

irocer said:


> I am not sure which way the kit will be done. Seems to me that it would sell better as the movie likeness we all know(even if it costs more license fees). I also believe an entire Universal monster set made in the movie likenesses would be brand new model "classics" and would sell in very large numbers. A set of these kits in classic B&W boxart (think recent DVD boxing) would be awesome!!



Definite movie likeness, I think this is what is holding up the approval. All Universal kits we're planning have the movie likeness!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Movie likeness eh?...Well you've got my approval :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Frank said "All Universal kits we're planning have the movie likeness!" Whoowoo, sounds like there might be a few more on the way! I'm a very happy camper.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah It would be cool to see a Karloff Frankie/Mummy...a Chaney /Wolfman...a Lugosi / Igor . Man I'd buy 'em all:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Guys, I've been in Florida, on vacation. I met up with Frank last night and I got to see a casting of the mummy sculpt. HOLY MOLY!! This will, surely, be the best styrene mummy kit you have ever seen. There are some issues to take care of, as far as getting it set for injection molding, as well as Universal's approval (in process). It looks exactly like Karloff! You're in for a treat! 

Just thought I'd tell you. I can't wait to get my copy!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Man you sound pretty excited:thumbsup: Did you get to see the base? Sounds like another winner
Mcdee


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Once Universal sees the quality in Moebius work, maybe future approvals will be quicker.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Man you sound pretty excited:thumbsup: Did you get to see the base? Sounds like another winner
> Mcdee


The base is something! The casting Frank showed me was more like a diorama than a plain old model kit. It's beautiful!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

kit-junkie said:


> The base is something! The casting Frank showed me was more like a diorama than a plain old model kit. It's beautiful!


That's what I'm talking about:thumbsup: I always believed Monster Models needed a good base to show the Monster off. Kit-Junkie this is music to my ears:woohoo:
Mcdee


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Any sign of a sarcophagus by any chance?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

SUNGOD said:


> Any sign of a sarcophagus by any chance?


*zips lip* zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzip!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh no...don't tell me....not another Wonderfest unveiling....You know... it's been proven...keeping secrets is like...er...um ...well something really bad, That's for sure....
Mcdee
PS...not even a little peek?


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Mcdee, you and Scott are both Canadian, right? Do you live close? Maybe you could beat the info out of him witha dead whale or something? I'll bet he's really getting off on our misery!! Even the torture wheel doesn't seem to phase him!! This man is made of stone!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wouldn't be much left of the whale after dragging it 2 thousand miles to Ontario from Calgary...But the smell alone would render him senseless  ...and Chris let's not forget Whales are an endangered species...I'd have to use a live one:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe you could take Trevor to film the whole thing? It'd be great posted on YouTube!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah I could be screaming 'the Whales are coming out...the Whales are coming out' all across the Prairies...and then smoke Scott with the Beluga when he's not looking...that'll make him tell us his plans and I'm sure the Press coverage of our antics will help promote Trevors' Movie immensely
Mcdee


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Scott who? You guys are confused again... "smoke Scott with the Beluga"? You've been smokin' something, Pal, and it sure ain't a whale. :freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I quit smoking about 24 hours ago- seriously!! I think nicotine withdrawal is playing havoc with the few brain cells that survived my misspent youth! I apologise Scott.
Is there anyone here from Florida who'd be interested in beating some information out of Frank with a dead alligator?
I'm going to bed now..............

Chris.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Auroranut said:


> I quit smoking about 24 hours ago- seriously!!


Good luck with that. I quit two years ago. It was the hardest thing I'd ever done. You can do it! :thumbsup:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Auroranut said:


> I quit smoking about 24 hours ago- seriously!! I think nicotine withdrawal is playing havoc with the few brain cells that survived my misspent youth! I apologize Scott.
> Is there anyone here from Florida who'd be interested in beating some information out of Frank with a dead alligator?
> I'm going to bed now..............
> 
> Chris.


I quit about two months ago using Chantix. It worked really well for me. I haven't wanted a smoke since my first week of pills was done. If you can get this down-undah, I strongly recommend it.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks KJ. I've been smoking since I was 12 and I've tried to quit on numerous occasions. I've tried patches, tablets, and gum. I've even tried Zyban but it sent me loopy and I had to stop the medication on doctors orders.I have no willpower, so at the moment I'm climbing the walls!! 
I'm going to take a break from the workbench for a week because that's where I smoke the most. 
Hi Martin. I haven't heard of Chantix. What is it? I might ask the local pharmacist if he can get it. I know I'm gonna need help with it. I'm a very heavy smoker.(or should I say hopfully I was).
I'm just thinking about the kit I could afford with the money I save......

Chris.:drunk:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

I'd rather really just show it and be done with it, but without final approval from Universal, I could be showing something I can't sell. Not sure what the holdup is, but the sculpt has been done for 2 months now!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well lets hope for the best:thumbsup:The way Kit-Junkie was describing it , it sounds wonderful...and that's good enough for me When Universal gives it the go ahead and you make it available ...Frank, I'm buying plenty...I can wait:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Moebius said:


> I'd rather really just show it and be done with it, but without final approval from Universal, I could be showing something I can't sell. Not sure what the holdup is, but the sculpt has been done for 2 months now!


in my experience, universal can be a real foot dragger with approval. (no mummy pun intended)


----------

